# Rlt Anniversary Watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This the watch that I am currently working on to commemorate RLT's 20 Years of existence.

There will only be 20 numbered pieces with inscriptions on the backs. Manual wind Swiss ETA movements with hack seconds. Silver dials with blued hands. Two sizes of cases, 37 and 40mm. Not sure yet how many of each size will be available.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> This the watch that I am currently working on to commemorate RLT's 20 Years of existence.
> 
> There will only be 20 numbered pieces with inscriptions on the backs. Manual wind Swiss ETA movements with hack seconds. Silver dials with blued hands. Two sizes of cases, 37 and 40mm. Not sure yet how many of each size will be available.


Nice looking commemorative watches Roy.

How thick are they? 10mm??

What sort price do you anticipate they'll be?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Could you reserve a 40mm one for me please Roy......

Perhaps I could have my membership number on the back









Manual wind Yipee!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

"Since 1987"







.

Can I order one







?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The 37mm is approx 8mm thick and the 40 is 9mm, excluding crystals.

They will not be expensive I would hope around the Â£100-Â£125 mark.



raketakat said:


> "Since 1987"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can put your name down for one along with a limited edition number and size preference (Subject to availability in the size you require, if not then you will be offered the other size with no obligation, as soon as I know how many of each I will be making in each size at the moment it looks like 12x 37mm and 8 x 40mm)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> You cannot order one until they are ready but you can put your name down for one along with a size preference (Subject to availability in the size you require, if not then you will be offered the other size with no obligation, as soon as I know how many of each I can make) and limited edition number.










37mm , number 7 please. I like the way the minute and second hand meet the track in the smaller version







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot order one until they are ready but you can put your name down for one along with a size preference (Subject to availability in the size you require, if not then you will be offered the other size with no obligation, as soon as I know how many of each I can make) and limited edition number.
> ...


Thank you Ian,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I keep looking at this watch and Im loving it more each time









The hands make it just right....  Very well balanced...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bootiful watch Roy, well done









Could I reserve a 37mm please Sir?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Mach,


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> This the watch that I am currently working on to commemorate RLT's 20 Years of existence.
> 
> There will only be 20 numbered pieces with inscriptions on the backs. Manual wind Swiss ETA movements with hack seconds. Silver dials with blued hands. Two sizes of cases, 37 and 40mm. Not sure yet how many of each size will be available.


What size straps do they each take Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The 37mm one takes an 18mm strap and the 40mm one takes a 20mm strap.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> The 37mm one takes an 18mm strap and the 40mm one takes a 20mm strap.


Can I reserve a 40mm, please.









If possible, no 7 please (7/8 - my birthday is on the 7th day of the 8th month!)


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice dial hand combination, could you put me down for a 40mm, no 16 would be perfect.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Put me down for a 37mm one please Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

philjopa said:


> Can I reserve a 40mm, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil No. 7 is already reserved, sorry. How about No. 8 ?



deryckb said:


> Very nice dial hand combination, could you put me down for a 40mm, no 16 would be perfect.


Thank You Deryck



rhaythorne said:


> Put me down for a 37mm one please Roy


Thank you Rich


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> > Can I reserve a 40mm, please.
> ...


A 40mm with the No 8 would be fine, thank you.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

philjopa said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > philjopa said:
> ...


Thank you,.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm not missing out on this, I'll have a No3 in either size, tho 37mm prefered please Roy.









Looks bloody lovely!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I'm not missing out on this, I'll have a No3 in either size, tho 37mm prefered please Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'll have 3 in the 40 please Roy

Foz

edit: OOps I just realised that that wont work will it 'DOH' better be 13 then, man I feel such a fool


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

I'd like to reserve one if poss Roy, 2/8 if available please. looks Good !!!!

Cheers Maseman


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

err it's 2006 that's 19 years? Or are these being released next year?

confused of peterborough









btw Roy mine's got to be 37mm now so if No3 has already been reserved any other number will do.


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Sorry Roy, should have specified 40mm if poss please. If not then 37 is fine.

cheers,

Maseman


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pg tips said:


> err it's 2006 that's 19 years? Or are these being released next year?
> 
> confused of peterborough
> 
> ...


 You got 3 first mate, I foolishly then asked for 3 of the 40's.

I then realised that Roy said there will be 1-20 in a mixture of the 2 sizes. So I went for 13.

sorry for confusing you.

Foz


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Roy,

Either a 37mm or 40mm (40 is preferred option) Number 5?? If 5 is not available I'll run with whatever you have available.

Regards

Charles


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Can you put me down for a 40mm one please Roy.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If 1987 is counted as year 1 then 2006 is year 20


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ah but that's cheating, that's like saying the millenium happened when we went from 1999 to 2000 and not 2000 to 2001 as is correct









that party I went to on 31./12/2000 was rather quite for a milenium bash though


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Whatever!!

RLT is in its 20th year


----------



## rolex (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Roy

Could you reserve a 40mm for me please

Cheers

Alan


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bootiful watch Roy, well done
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Roy said:


> Thank you Mach,


Just realised I forgot to ask if I could have No. `10` Roy?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'd like to reserve a 40mm Roy, number TBD by you.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Bareges said:


> Roy,
> 
> Either a 37mm or 40mm (40 is preferred option) Number 5?? If 5 is not available I'll run with whatever you have available.
> 
> ...


Roy, sorry to be a complete apin in the ****, having slept on it I would like to change my preferred option to 37mm NOT 40mm -

Charles


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I tink that would be a blessing Charles, by my rough calculations the 40mm are more than spoken for


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Paul, Fox, Bill, Alan, Colin & Charles.









Maseman both numbers are reserved, can you please choose another , at the moment 6, 9 , 15, 17 18, 19 or 20.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Roy,

Could I have no 19 on a 37mm please?


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Roy

Please can I have a 40mm and obviously no:20 as this is the 20th year anniversary watch.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

oldfogey said:


> Roy,
> 
> Could I have no 19 on a 37mm please?





Marky said:


> Roy
> 
> Please can I have a 40mm and obviously no:20 as this is the 20th year anniversary watch.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Roy said:


> Thank you Paul, Fox, Bill, Alan, Colin & Charles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. 9 then for me please Roy.

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Roy said:


> Thank you Paul, Fox, Bill, Alan, Colin & Charles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No 17 for me please Roy (40mm)

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You,

The numbers now available are 6, 12 ,15 & 18.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Now only 37mm left with the numbers 12, 15 & 18.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

roy

instead of a run of 20, couldn't you do twenty of each size? as they seem like two distinctly different watches to me (due to the size difference)

john







.

btw, they really are very nice


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I cannot do 20 of each size, sorry.

The cases are different but the dials are the same.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Lovely looking watch Roy


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

#12 please, Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Colin, yes you can have No. 12. I had you down for No. 11 so that one is now available.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Roy said:


> Thank You Colin, yes you can have No. 12. I had you down for No. 11 so that one is now available.


I play more center than wing these days


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Roy said:


> This the watch that I am currently working on to commemorate RLT's 20 Years of existence.
> 
> There will only be 20 numbered pieces with inscriptions on the backs. Manual wind Swiss ETA movements with hack seconds. Silver dials with blued hands. Two sizes of cases, 37 and 40mm. Not sure yet how many of each size will be available.


Hi Roy

What date is the RLT Anniversary and when will this watch be released?

Thanks, in anticipation...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not know the exact date. It was March 1987.









The watch should be ready by the end of the month.


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Could I have No 11, Please?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

8.32 said:


> Could I have No 11, Please?


Yes thank you.









There is now only one left un-reserved, Number 18.


----------



## cj_65 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Roy - please put me down for number 18 - I'd prefer the 40

but obviously will take whatever is left 8)

All the best, Chris.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Chris for reserving the last one!!

And well done Roy for making them


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

cj_65 said:


> Hi Roy - please put me down for number 18 - I'd prefer the 40
> 
> but obviously will take whatever is left 8)
> 
> All the best, Chris.


Thank you,


----------



## cj_65 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Roy - ps Jason - I agree about the manual wind 8)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Chris, there is something very satisfying about manualy winding a watch, isnt there? I love 'em, if I could have all my non-diver watches converted to manual I would ( and non-date







)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I can't believe I've missed out on this









Roy, could you put me down for a cancellation please?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

If anyone who has reserved a 37mm desires a 40mm, I am willing to swap.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

dapper said:


> I can't believe I've missed out on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes will do Alan,


----------

